# rc-status denyhosts crashed [solved]

## theotherjoe

anybody ran into the following:

```
localhost ~ # rc-status

Runlevel: default

 atd                                                                                    [  started  ]

 net.eth0                                                                               [  started  ]

 cupsd                                                                                  [  started  ]

 named                                                                                  [  started  ]

 sshd                                                                                   [  started  ]

 denyhosts                                                                              [  crashed  ]

 ntpd                                                                                   [  started  ]

 smartd                                                                                 [  started  ]

 vixie-cron                                                                             [  started  ]

 xdm                                                                                    [  started  ]

 local                                                                                  [  started  ]

Runlevel: hotplugged

 udev-postmount                                                                         [  started  ]

Runlevel: needed

 sysfs                                                                                  [  started  ]

 udev-mount                                                                             [  started  ]

 dbus                                                                                   [  started  ]

Runlevel: manual

```

but:

```
localhost ~ # ps ax | grep denyhosts

 4832 ?        S      0:00 /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/denyhosts --daemon -c /etc/denyhosts.conf

```

so the daemon is sitting there doing its job. nothing

to complain about. and there are no messages in

any of the logs indicating a problem with denyhosts.

anybody has any idea about this?

had a look at the start script, but there isn't anything

particular about it.

edit: uh, and btw 

 *Quote:*   

> localhost ~ # cat /var/run/denyhosts.pid
> 
> 4832
> 
> 

 

edit2: seems its already know

https://bugs.gentoo.org/244700

changed /etc/init.d/denyhosts

```
start() {

        ebegin "Starting DenyHosts daemon"

#       start-stop-daemon --name denyhosts --start --exec /usr/bin/denyhosts -- --daemon -c /etc/denyhosts.conf

        start-stop-daemon  --start --exec /usr/bin/denyhosts -- --daemon -c /etc/denyhosts.conf

        eend $?

}

```

and rc-status returns proper state.

edit 03/26/10:

the upper solution didnt work anymore with openrc-0.6.0. 

since installing openrc-0.6.1 I am using the following start function:

```
 start() {

        ebegin "Starting DenyHosts daemon"

#       start-stop-daemon --name denyhosts --start --exec /usr/bin/denyhosts -- --daemon -c /etc/denyhosts.conf

        start-stop-daemon --name $(eselect python show) --pidfile /var/run/denyhosts.pid --start \

                 --exec /usr/bin/denyhosts -- --daemon -c /etc/denyhosts.conf

        eend $?

}

```

----------

